# office billing ultrasound ekg and spirometry



## 00056831 (Dec 22, 2011)

The ob gyn nurse practioner/midwife we have recently begun billing for ask:  What are the requirements to bill for an ultrasound in office?  She is certified in OB and GYN ultrasound.  An md collaborator would read them.  Also, billing criteria for ekg, actual test, not reading it and the same for spirometry?  Would appreciate any guidance concerning these issues.


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

00056831 said:


> The ob gyn nurse practioner/midwife we have recently begun billing for ask:  What are the requirements to bill for an ultrasound in office?  She is certified in OB and GYN ultrasound.  An md collaborator would read them.  Also, billing criteria for ekg, actual test, not reading it and the same for spirometry?  Would appreciate any guidance concerning these issues.



If the office owns the ultrasound equipment and the NP is employed by the practice, then the ultrasound is billed under the name and provider numbers of the physician who reads and reports on the ultrasound.  If she is an independent practitioner, she can bill the ultrasound code with the TC modifier to show she performed the technical component of the exam.  The physician would bill with the 26 modifier for reading and reporting the results.  The same holds true for any other type of testing that requires a physician to read and report on the results.


----------

